

Viral Customer Referral API - swatermasysk
http://blog.kickofflabs.com/viral-customer-referral-api

======
DonWh
Does this differ from launcheffectapp.com which provides the viral referral
free?

~~~
swatermasysk
To start with, it is not just a wordpress theme.

If all you want is a theme for Wordpress, this is a great one:
<http://maxfoundry.com/themes/liftoff/>

KickoffLabs is a complete platform for launching a viral landing page and
requires no hosting/setup for end users.

The API we release today is an attempt to add more flexibility and options for
our customers.

Thanks, Scott

